# Stained pine shelves



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Finished the shelves in the pantry and linen closets. Ended up using a nice 3/4" x 18" deep Ponderosa stain grade shelf in the pantry (stained with a moderately dark Minwax stain) and trimmed out with a front trim of beaded molding. Shelves drilled and screwed down to standard 2x2 supports leveled and screwed into studs on 3 sides. VERY STURDY shelves. Due to the depth of the linen closet, I went with 2x12" deep shelves, and the same support and stain solution along with the trim. Looks mighty nice against the painted walls and SO MUCH BETTER than plain white shelves or metal mesh framing, brackets or wireracks.

Well, thought I would share my fun. Pics coming soon! 
artyline


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Questions:
Any pictures of your handywork? 
Looking for good ideas when I rebuild everything. 

How expensive was the stain grade planks vs. the sub-grades 
and with the dark stain, was it worth the extra price?


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

:ditto: I pic would do the project justice.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, yeah, yeah....it is coming soon!

:blacksuit


----------

